# [PORTAGE] utilisation package.keywords

## nOps34

Voilà, je doute de l'efficacité de ma gestion du package.keywords.

Au fil des mises à jour, mon package.keywords ne cesse de grossir. Je me demande s'il faut le nettoyer.

comment faites-vous avec le vôtre (nettoyage, organisation...)?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

étant en ~Arch je n'utilise pas vraiment ce fichier, mis à part pour forcer certains paquets en stable.

Si ton fichier ne cesse de grossir, peut-être que passer en ~Arch serait une option ?

On peut voir le contenu de ton fichier ?

----------

## nOps34

voilà, je trouve que c'est assez moche  :Exclamation: 

```
#Compiz-fusion

dev-python/compizconfig-python ~x86

x11-apps/fusion-icon

x11-wm/compiz ~x86

x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ~x86 

#x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ~x86

#x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported ~x86 

#x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-gears ~x86

#x11-wm/emerald ~x86

#x11-themes/emerald-theme ~x86

#x11-apps/ccsm ~x86

x11-libs/libcompizconfig ~x86

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf ~x86

#x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig ~x86

x11-libs/compiz-bcop ~x86

#x11-apps/fusion-icon ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra ~x86

www-plugins/adobe-flash

media-video/mplayer

net-im/skype

app-office/openoffice-bin

www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

#sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

media-plugins/alsa-jack

media-sound/listen 

media-plugins/quodlibet-wikipedia 

media-plugins/quodlibet-cddb 

#media-sound/quodlibet 

media-plugins/quodlibet-ipod

#media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

app-cdr/serpentine

#dev-python/gst-python

media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack ~x86

www-plugins/mplayerplug-in

media-libs/win32codecs

media-sound/lastfmplayer

#gnomebaker

dev-cpp/gconfmm

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

dev-cpp/libgnomemm

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

#dev-cpp/glibmm

media-sound/lame

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac ~x86

dev-dotnet/ipod-sharp

media-libs/libipoddevice

sys-apps/sg3_utils

dev-lang/mono

dev-dotnet/libgdiplus

dev-dotnet/pe-format

media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame ~x86

media-video/tovid

media-video/gaupol

dev-python/chardet

media-gfx/f-spot

dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp

dev-dotnet/art-sharp

dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp

dev-libs/liboil

dev-python/guppy

media-libs/mutagen

gnustep-apps/viewpdf

dev-lang/python

app-crypt/chntpw

media-libs/gst-plugins-good ~x86

x11-plugins/screenlets

net-p2p/deluge

dev-libs/glib

x11-libs/gtk+

x11-libs/pango

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins-base ~x86

media-libs/gstreamer ~x86

dev-dotnet/dbus-glib-sharp

dev-dotnet/dbus-sharp

media-gfx/imagemagick ~x86

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

dev-libs/nspr

dev-libs/nss

net-libs/xulrunner

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

x11-libs/pixman ~x86

gnome-base/gail ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

dev-util/intltool

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-base/libgnomeui

dev-libs/libgweather

dev-dotnet/gluezilla

dev-dotnet/glade-sharp

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-gapi

dev-dotnet/glib-sharp

dev-dotnet/atk-sharp

dev-dotnet/gdk-sharp

dev-dotnet/pango-sharp

dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp

gnome-base/gconf

dev-python/gnome-python-extras

dev-python/libgksu-python

dev-python/gtkhtml-python

dev-python/gdl-python

dev-python/gtkspell-python

dev-python/egg-python

dev-python/gtkmozembed-python

dev-python/libgda-python

gnome-extra/libgda

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-base

dev-python/libbonobo-python

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python

dev-python/gnome-python-base

dev-python/libgnome-python

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

dev-libs/gdl

gnome-extra/yelp

www-client/epiphany

media-libs/libcanberra

dev-python/gnome-python

dev-python/gconf-python

x11-libs/qt

app-admin/eselect-python

x11-apps/ccsm

dev-util/gtk-doc-am

net-libs/libsoup

net-libs/libproxy

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

sys-devel/libtool

media-libs/x264

sys-apps/qtparted

app-text/pdftk

www-plugins/moonlight

dev-db/sqlite ~x86

net-libs/libsoup-gnome

net-libs/rb_libtorrent

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia ~x86

net-libs/webkit-gtk ~x86

#sys-fs/device-mapper ~x86

sys-fs/cryptsetup ~x86

sys-fs/lvm2 ~x86

```

Last edited by nOps34 on Mon Dec 14, 2009 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nOps34

je pense qu'il ya un truc qui m'échappe et que mes intérogations sont assez niaises!   :Confused: 

y'a-t-il une différence dans packages.keywords, si l'on ajoute ~x86 ou pas à la fin d'un paquet à démasquer?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

man portade dit : *Quote:*   

> - lines without any KEYWORDS imply unstable host arch

 

donc oui 

```
dev-python/compizconfig-python ~x86
```

 et 

```
dev-python/compizconfig-python
```

 Sont équivalents.

Et tu peut aussi faire un dossier "package.keywords" avec des fichiers (que tu nomme comme tu veux) dedans, c'ets peut-être le genre d'organisation que tu cherche.

----------

## nOps34

ok, merci

je vais chercher du coté des manuels pour voir le genre d'organisation dont tu parles

----------

## ceric35

Personnellement, je suis majoritairement en stable, et je ne démasque que des versions

spécifiques des packages :

```
~dev-libs/nss-3.12.4

=www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6*

=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2*

=mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-3.0*

~x11-plugins/enigmail-1.0.0
```

Apres, la commande 

```
eix -cTt
```

 me signale ce qui est inutile dans

mon packages.keywords (devenu stable), et je peut le nettoyer au fur et à mesure...

----------

## nOps34

merci du tuyau, j'aime bien cette méthode   :Cool: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Sauf erreur de ma part, tu peux utiliser le wildcard n'importe où dans le nom du paquet. Tu peux ainsi réduire ta liste... au risque d'inclure des paquets que tu veux en stables. Par exemple :

```
media-plugins/gst-plugins-media-*

media-plugins/quodlibet-*
```

à la place de :

```
media-plugins/quodlibet-wikipedia

media-plugins/quodlibet-cddb

media-plugins/quodlibet-ipod

media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins-base ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia ~x86
```

Peut-être même que tu veux une ligne du genre :

```
dev-dotnet/*
```

----------

## Tom_

Je viens de découvrir une super application : PortPeek! Elle permet de faire le ménage dans les fichiers package.keywords et package.unmask : virer les programmes stabilisés, les programmes qui n'existent plus dans l'arbre...  J'ai essayé, et ca a l'air vraiment bien!

http://www.mpagano.com/blog/?page_id=3

----------

